# Living in constant fear



## Tommyboy (Jul 20, 2011)

My depersonalization and anxiety started about 5 weeks ago and I thought I was making some progress but the last 2 days have been a living hell and Im so scared and don't know what to do. Does anyone else feel in constant pain and unease? Like every waking minute is suffering but you still somehow get through the day?

I feel constantly in my head and unreal, Im anxious pretty much all day with dry mouth, sweaty palms. I've been taking lorazepam in a pretty low dose for the last 5 weeks but even they don't seem to be helping. Last night I took 1mg lorazepam and 25mg quetiepene but it didn't really do anything. About an hour later I took 0.5mg lorazepam and had half a beer and it just made me a bit sleepy but not relaxed.

Does anyone feel the same or been through similar stuff and can offer some advice? I just want some relief from this hell even if it's just for a couple of hours.


----------



## colleen (Dec 6, 2010)

i completely understand. i feel the same way. its like i constantly feel like im going to just fade away or something bad is going to happen, but it doesnt happen but i still just sit there and torture myself with the thoughts that it is going to happen. I am not on medication, and I am sorry to hear your medication isnt working. the only advice i can offer is start reading a book or playing a game to occupy your mind. and just constantly remind yourself that everytime you feel like something bad is going to happen, it doesnt and your still here(even though it doesnt feel like your completely here) you are. so just relax and occupy your mind. try not to feed into the thoughts. i know i know, easier said then done but its the most you can do it the moment. good luck!


----------



## TheKing32 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tommy!!! I hope u feel better!! Im going on 4 months when it started. Im i still totally suffering? No!! Much better.. However i am still experiencing my brain lock. I just tend to keep loving. I havent changed anything..


----------

